# Plötzlich ist das Wasser Grau!



## Bene Benassi (30. Mai 2014)

Guten Tag,

ich habe einen Teich mit 900L Volumen und einen Goldfischbestand von 13 Fischen. (Länge ca. 10cm).

Ich habe nach Anleitung einen Teichfilter aus einem 15 Liter Blumentopf gespeist von einer 15W Solarpumpe mit einem Wasserdurchsatz von 250L/h gebaut.

Der Grund zum Filter waren Schwebealgen die das Wasser grün färbten! Daraufhin habe ich das Wasser zum größten Teil abgepumt und mit frischem Wasser aufgefüllt. Mein Problem allerdings ist das dass Wasser nun gräulich ist und der Filter dies nicht ausfiltern kann.

Mitdazu habe ich eine Sauerstoffpume die ca 60L/Umgebungsluft ins Wasser pumpt.

Der Aufbau vom Filter ist wiefolgt:

(Von unten gespeist und oben ausgelassen)

-Große Steine
-Filtermatte 10ppi
-Filtermatte 30ppi
-Filtermatte 45ppi

Was könnte die Ursasche zur Trübung sein und wie kann ich diese Bekämpfen ?

(Das besondere an meinem Teich ist das er völlig autark fungiert. Die beiden Pumpen laufen mit 12V und werden von einem Solarpannel, Akkumulatoren und Laderegler gespeist)

Grüße
Bene


----------



## axel (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bene

Herzlich Willkommen !

Eine Woche garnichts machen ! Dann müsste sich die Trübung geben . Das sind Schwebstoffe die sich erst setzen müssen .
An sonsten l Unterwasserpfanzen einsetzen .

lg
axel


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Mai 2014)

Okey!

Ich habe 24h die Luftpumpe an, der Auslass steckt im Ansaugbereich der Filterpumpe sodass immer etwas Luft in den Filter kommt. Was haltet Ihr davon ?

Dank unseren Breitengraden läuft die Filterpumpe nur 12h am Tag, ist das ausreichend ? (Mir gehts um die Bakterien)

Ich denke den Fischen gehst gut es hat alles vor 5 Jahren mit 3 angefangen, jetzt sind es 13. 

Das was mich stört ist das trübe Wasser, der Filter läuft jetzt ca 4 Tage... brauch man dafür diese Starterbakterien ?

Grüße
Bene


----------



## ottostör1064 (30. Mai 2014)

den Filter kannst Du auch mit Starterbakterien impfen.Das Problem ist folgendes Ph Wert und die Wasserhärte sind immer gekoppelt,dazu kommen Phosphate,(Algendünger)
Dein Filter ist nur als Fußabtreter zu betrachten,es bleibt Schmutz hängen,reinigen ist aber ständig Pflicht.Der Filter muß 24h laufen,sonst sterben die Bakterien ab!
Du sagst es wären Grüne Schwimmalgen vorhanden,die nehmen denFadenalgen das Licht.Grünalgen bedeutet keine Fadenalgen.
Hast Du klares Wasser vermehren sich die Fadenalgen.__ senke den Phosphatwert,binde Schwermetalle,reinige den Filter und kescher Dreck ab,dann wird der Teich sich allmählich einfahren.Achte darauf,das Du den Bestand an Fischen bei der Teichgröße gering hälst.die geben nähmlich auch Algenfutter ab.Außerdem setz mal ordentlich Pflanzen ein,die holen auch Nähstoffe aus dem Wasser.Verwende für die Pflanzen kein Substrat und spüle die Wurzelballen vorher blitzblank.das einzige was ich empfehle ist Sand aus der Kieskuhle und den gespült verwenden


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bene,
wahrscheinlich fütterst Du auch? Ich hab hier etwas Lesestoff für Dich.


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Mai 2014)

Was meinst du mit ständig reinigen ? Ein mal die Woche ?

An was liegt es das die Bakterien sterben, mangelnder Sauerstoff oder mangelde Nahrung ?


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Mai 2014)

So ...

War heute beim OBI und habe das Wasser untersuchen lassen, es hat ergeben dass ein zu hoher Carbonatwert im Wasser ist was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist. (kommt warscheinlich von unserem hartem Wasser). Nicht desto trotz hat mir die freundliche Dame ein Bakterienstarter in flüssiger Form mitgegeben. Habe jetzt die geforderte Menge (33mL) in den Filter gegeben.
*Was haltet ihr davon die Microorganisemen im Filter übernacht mit Sauerstoff aus der Luftpumpe die sowieso 24h läuft zu Versorgen ?*

So muss ja die Filterpumpe nicht durchlaufen, was jetzt sowieso nicht möglich ist und Im besten Fall 12h am Tag geht.

Grüße
Bene


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2014)

Die meisten Leute hier halten nichts davon - die sagen die Filterpumpe muss 24h durchlaufen.
Ich hab das noch nie gemacht - bei mir läuft in der Saison seit nunmehr 8 Jahren die Filterpumpe von ca. 6.30 Uhr bis 22.00 Uhr - mit einer halbstündigen Überschneidung läuft dann nachts eine Luftpumpe die über insgesamt 4 Ausströmer meinen Schwammfilter und den Biofilter versorgt.

Die Trübung kommt bestimmt vom frischen Wasser - wenn du den Filterstarter noch verwendest kann das noch stärker werden - bei meinem Filterstarter von Söll steht in der Anleitung, dass einige Tage eine Trübung auftreten kann.

Momentan würde ich an deiner Stelle nichts machen - allerdings ist dein Filterchen mit den vielen Fischen in rel. wenig Wasser garantiert überfordert.
Eine PPI 45 ist so fein, dass sie bestimmt alle paar Tage gereinigt werden muss - kleiner Teich und kleiner Filter ist der falsche Ansatz - bei so vielen Fischen in so wenig Wasser ist erst Recht ein sehr leistungsfähiger Filter angesagt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Mai 2014)

Okey!

Ich sehe das Problem auch nur in der Sauerstoffversorgung der Bakterien, dem ich ja entgegenwirken kann durch die Luftpumpe.

Was wäre den der richtige Fischbestand bzw. wieviel Fische wäre die bessere Wahl ?

Einer meine Goldi´s ist mal wieder schwanger


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2014)

Normalerweise sollten unter 1000 liter gar keine Fische rein - einen oder 2 sollte man nicht halten sind ja Schwarmfische - schau dass du ein paar abgeben kannst - 5 oder 6 Stck sollten genug sein.
Gruß Nori


----------



## Bene Benassi (30. Mai 2014)

So habe nun meine Luftpumpe an den Filter angeschlossen das er auch nachts von 22:00 bis 07:00 Uhr mit Sauerstoff versorgt wird.

Was haltet Ihr davon ? 

Hier ist ein Video -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1ta7kc6q41dbaz2/VIDEO0012.mp4


----------



## SKIPPI (31. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Bene Benassi und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 

Du schreibst, dass sie deine Fische wohl fühlen und dass eine deiner Goldidamen wieder schwanger ist. Dazu muss man wissen, dass Goldfische sich in jedem noch so kleinen und trüben Wässerchen vermehren. Nur weil sie am leben sind und ihren Trieben nachgehen bedeutet dies ja nicht automatisch, dass sie sich dabei gut fühlen...

Am schönsten für die Fische und für dich währe es sicher, wenn du sie abgeben würdest und dich dann an einem Teich mit Fröschen, Molchen, __ Libellen und allerlei anden Tierchen erfreust.


----------



## Bene Benassi (31. Mai 2014)

Für mich wäre das nicht schön!

Ich werde den Bestand auf 6 Stück reduzieren dann hat jeder goldi noch 160l was andere nicht mal im aquarium haben.

Abgesehen von den Fischen, was haltet ihr von der Technik ?


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2014)

Moin Bene. 

Ich finde es auch nicht gut wenn man immer hört,geb die Fische ab.Würde ich auch nicht machen wollen.Schließlich hast du sie dir ja geholt um sie zu haben 

Dennoch solltest du wirklich darauf achten, daß du die Vermehrung in den griff bekommst.Goldis, würden es auch schaffen,sich in Pfützen zu vermehren.

Leider verstehen sie nicht,das der Platz in deinem Teich nur begrenzt ist,und du musst dafür sorgen,das das Gleichgewicht im Wasser wieder/hergestellt/gehalten wird.

Ich finde es gut,das du dir Gedanken um Filter machst und den Betrieb dessen autark gestaltest.Daumen Hoch. 

Ich hätte trotzdem noch eine frage an dich,um vielleicht auch zu erfahren was du gerne für ein Teich hättest.Möchtest du:
-klares Wasser
-Deine Fische sehen
-Lebensraum auch für andere Teichbewohner schaffen
-Was ist dir an deinem Teich wichtig

?

Eventuell, kann man dann deinen Thread nochmal anders angehen. 

LG Chris


----------



## Bene Benassi (31. Mai 2014)

Also ich habe den Teich um zu entspannen, meinen Fischen zuzusehen wie sie unter dem Wassergeplätcher hin und her schwimmen. Natürlich würde ich es vorziehen einen naturnahen und bilogischen Teich hinzubekommen.

Dafür steht natürlich das klare Wasser!

Lebensraum für andere Bewohner schaffen, gut ich hatte letztes Jahr zusätzlich einen Frosch sowie Lursche und __ Libellen. 

Ich werde heute den Tag nutzen um den Fischbestand auf 6 Stück zu reduzieren und mir aus nem nahen Fluß Pflanzen besorgen.

Die Graue Brühe ist immer noch aktiv 

Nochwas zu meinen Fischen. Ich habe diese jetzt 6 Jahre und bist heute ist keiner Gestorben. Ich denke Ihnen gehts gut, bloß sehen Sie bei der Trübigkeit nichts 

Grüße
Bene


----------



## Chrisinger (31. Mai 2014)

Also aus den selben Gründen wie die meisten und ich 

Dann solltest du dir vielleicht Gedanken, über einen ordentlichen Filter machen.Oder aber auch über üppige Bepflanzung die den Filter dann ersetzen oder ergenzen kann.

Mein Nachbar hat auch nur knapp 1000 Liter mit 10 Goldes und einem Koi.Durch viele Pflanzen ist sein Teich auch im Sommer Glasklar,seine Werte stabil und die Fische,sowie __ Molche,__ Frösche und __ Libellen fühlen sich Pudelwohl an seinem Teich.

Dein Trübes Wasser wird sich noch legen,so wie meine Vorredner schon schrieben. Geduld dich einfach noch ein wenig. 

LG Chris


----------



## ottostör1064 (31. Mai 2014)

Bene Benassi schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit ständig reinigen ? Ein mal die Woche ?
> 
> An was liegt es das die Bakterien sterben, mangelnder Sauerstoff oder mangelde Nahrung ?


Genau,die Bakterien sterben wegen Sauerstoffmangel,Filterreinigung nach Bedarf.


----------



## Bene Benassi (1. Juni 2014)

Habe jetzt ein paar Pflanzen eingepflanzt.


----------



## pema (1. Juni 2014)

Bene Benassi schrieb:


> Habe jetzt ein paar Pflanzen eingepflanzt.



.....
und morgen ist das Wasser kristallklar
Nichts für ungut...aber die Tipps liefen bisher alle auf 'weniger Fische' - 'mehr Geduld' hinaus.
Du möchtest allerdings den Techniktipp bekommen, der all deine Probleme löst - den gibt es nicht. Befürchte ich mal
petra


----------



## Bene Benassi (1. Juni 2014)

Nein!

Ich weiß das morgen das Wasser nicht klar sein wird, aber es wird immer besser.

Habe jetzt auch ein paar __ Libellen die vorbeikommen. 

Hier mal ein Bild mit dem zusätzlichen Pflanzen.

Grüße 
Bene


----------



## Bene Benassi (3. Juni 2014)

So wollte mich mal wieder melden!

Das Wasser wird jetzt grün, und der Filter ist voll von Schlamm sind das Bakterien ?

Was meint Ihr zum Teich ?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Bene,

Schlamm ist Kompost. Bakterien siedeln sich an der Oberfläche Deiner Matte an.

Sollten welche im Schlamm sein, kannst Du Sie ja liebevoll aussortieren.  

Dein Teich:

Gib dem ganzen Zeit. Putze ihn nicht und wenn es geht lass Regenwasser über Deinen Filter einlaufen. (Nicht fluten!)
So hast Du regelmäßig einen Teichwasserwechsel ohne die Probleme mit dem Leitungswasser.

Gegen das grün im Teich kannst Du mit mehr Pflanzen oder weniger Düngerproduzenten (Fische) oder einen anderen Filter vorgehen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moonlight (3. Juni 2014)

Hey Bene,

Schlamm ist, wie der Name schon sagt, Schlamm und keine Bakterien. Die würdest Du auf der ollen Matte und unter dem Dreck gar nicht sehen. Maximal auf einer hellen Oberfläche würdest Du Bakterien als bräunlichen Farbfilm erkennen können.
Also Matten nehmen und mit dem Wasser aus dem Teich ausspülen. Nicht im Teich ... außerhalb, aber mit Teichwasser.

Dann kannst Du die Gelegenheit gleich nutzen und den Teich mit Frischwasser auffüllen.
Wenn Du noch grüneres Wasser möchtest, dann nimm Regenwasser. Andernfalls immer Leitungswasser.
In Regenwasser sind viel zu viel Dreck und Schadstoffe aus der Luft drin. Damit tust Du dem Teich und den Fischen keinen Gefallen.
Sicher mag es bei dem Einen oder Anderen funktionieren, aber ich würde mich auf so ein Experiment nicht einlassen.

Mehr Pflanzen ist ja schon mal gut, aber nun müssen sie auch wachsen. Das kann dauern. Also Geduld, Geduld und nochmals Geduld.
Bastel Dir aus einem Rohr, einem Bogen und Deinem Sprudelstein einen kleinen Luftheber und hänge vorne eine Strumpfhose dran. Die fängt dann den grünen Algenkram auf und entlastet Dein Filterchen enorm.

Und dann, mach den Filter einfach mal etwas größer. Mit dem kleinen Ding kannste keinen Blumentopf gewinnen 
Der Aufbau kann ja in Etwa so bleiben, aber der Behälter sollte einfach mal größer sein. Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Regenfass? Eingebuddelt und nur 20cm rausschauen lassen? Da kannste dann einen Holzdeckel drauf legen und ein Blümchen drauf stellen ...

Mandy


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Hi Mandy,

Regenwasser ist kondensiertes reines Wasser. Da gibt es eigentlich keine Einwände dagegen. 
Es sollte gefiltert werden, wenn es vom Dach kommt und evtl. den Ersten Schwall in den Gulli laufen lassen. 

Ansonsten hat Regenwasser eine bessere Qualität als Leitungswasser, weil KEINE chemieschen Zusätze.
Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ottostör1064 (3. Juni 2014)

Regenwasser ok...denk aber an den PH WERT und die Karbonathärte...saures Wasser ist Gift im Teich


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Bei Regenwasser wäre iCh trotzdem vorsichtig. 

Das Regenwasser wird meist über Regenrinnen in einem Container oder Tonne gesammelt. 

Dreck,Gülle,Vogelmist und anderer Rotz sammelt sich auf dem Dach.Es regnet und gelangt so in das Behältnis. 

Tage lang scheint die Sonne drauf.Die Keim vermehren sich ohne ende.

Das schütte ich doch nicht in den Teich! 

LG Chris


----------



## ottostör1064 (3. Juni 2014)

schau doch mal hier...    http://www.bellvital-teiche.de/bellvital3schrittevitalkonzept.html#c2634       da  hab ich früher mal gearbeitet.Nix Kupfer und schwere Chemie!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Wieso in die Tonne? In den Teich damit.

Problematisch bei Regenwasser ist nur der erste Guß, der das Dach und die Luft reinigt.

Ich habe das vorgefiltert und durch den Pflanzenfilter geschickt und fertig.

Der Teich hatte regelmäßige Wasserwechsel...
Passt scho, wenn mans filtert. Ist Gratis und nicht mit Geschmacksverstärkern versetzt.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Finde es gut,wenn es bei Euch funktioniert und ihr es macht. 

Nur habe ich so viel negatives davon gehört und das will und werde ich meinen Koi nicht antun.

Sicher ist sicher


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Was ist den sicher? 

Gechlortes Wasser oder destiliertes einzuleiten? 

Fakt ist, das Verhältnis muß stimmen. Du kannst kein 300m² Dach in eine 3000 Liter Pfütze einleiten. 

Ich würde sagen Dachfläche maximal so groß wie die Teichoberfläche. 

Somit kommt doppelt soviel Regen in den Teich. Das würde ich au meiner Erfahrung heraus aber als Max Wert sehen. 

Du spannst ja auch keinen Regenschirm über den Teich, wenns regnet. Oder doch? 

Also wirklich, die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo Säure vom Himmel fiel.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Darum geht's auch nicht Thomas.

Ganz einfaches Beispiel:

Ich wohne auf dem Land hier hat jemand einen Taubenschlag, die Kacken permanent die Dächer voll.Taubendteck ist hochgradig giftig-es regnet und du hast die Suppe in den Teich.

Natürlich lässt du den ersten Guss weg,trotzdem gelangt das zeug in den Teich oder aber in Behälter für das Wasser.

Anderes Beispiel,hier in  der Nähe ist eine Eisengieserei.
Dort haben etliche Teichbesitzer ihre Fische Tod aus dem Teich gekeschert.
Man fand heraus,das fast alle ihre Teiche mit Regenwasser aufgefüllt haben.

Wie gesagt,wenn ihr das so macht und es funktioniert, dann ist doch Super.

Ich mach es nicht!

LG Chris


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Musst du mal bei der Aquaponic nachsehen, die halten im Extremfall Hühner über den Fischen, damit die Hühner und Fische den IBC vollsch...um damit die Beete düngen.

Ganz spannendes Thema, die Selbstversorger, auch wenn es wie bei vielen Dingen zu Übertreibungen kommt.

Du hast schon Recht, es ist auch wirklich Standortbezogen und man kann es nicht veralgemeinern.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## ottostör1064 (3. Juni 2014)

ich benutze es ab und an selbst und bin davon begeistert,
um dieses Produkt zu entwickeln,hat der Besitzer der Firma Jahrelang mit dem Institut für
Meeresbiologie Hamburg zusammengearbeitet,
das ganze funktioniert mit Mineralien,die sowohl puffernde Wirkung in zusammenspiel mit Bakterien und Aktivsauerstoff wirken.
Ist nicht ganz billig,aber bevor sich jemand Kupferbrühe für viel Geld von Söll und co in den Teich kippt,hat man hier eine harmlose Variante,die sowohl den Fischen als auch den Pflanzen dient.


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Hab ich noch nie gehört,muss ich mal lesen 


Es ist halt immer abzuwägen, ob es okay ist oder nicht.

Bei mir in keinem Fall.Und mich kostet der qm3 kein Euro da ich mich vom Abwasser habe befreien lassen.Chlor ist zum Glück auch fast keins Vorhanden 

LG Chris


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

@Gartenteichumbauer Thomas,

hab gerade mal bei Tante-Wiki nachgeschaut. 

Ist ja echt krass,was es alles so gibt 

Die Fische dort,müssen ein Herkules-Immunsystem haben 

LG Chris


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube, der Kreislauf stimmt. 

Schau Dir mal die Projekte in Bildern an, da gibt es wunderschöne Anlagen. Da schwimmen die Koi unter den Tomaten. Warum auch nicht...

Es gibt aber Extremformen, wo dann auch noch Hühner mit ins Spiel gebracht werden. 

Die Idee ist ja wirklich die Selbstversorgung für den gemeinen Stadtmensch.

Ein IBC Tank, Tomaten ringsrum, Hühner drauf und fertig. 

Hühner geben Eier und Fleisch. Sch... den Fischteich zu. Die Fische  werden gelegentlich zum Mittag geerntet, bis dahin können Sie Düngen... Und die Tomaten gedeeien prächtig. alles was das Herz begehrt in einem IBC Tank.

Ist wirklich interessant das Thema.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Ja stimmt.

Mach doch mal einen fred dazu auf.
Sonst verläuft sich das hier.

LG Chris


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (3. Juni 2014)

Hatte ich schon mal und Mitch hats getestet, ist schon einige Zeit her. 

Wenn Du also Bilder von verkümmerten Tomaten findest, dann ist es Mitch''s Fred zu Thema Aquaponic.  

Er hat ja auch den Gedankenanstoß dazu gegeben, der wirklich nicht verkehrt ist. 

Fische ernten ist sehr sehr sehr unbeliebt als Thema bei HobbyGartenteich

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Chrisinger (3. Juni 2014)

Hehe,da haste auch zu recht. 

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

So ich trink noch ein Bierchen und meinen Brummer verarzten. 

LG Chris


----------



## ottostör1064 (3. Juni 2014)

Zum Glück gibts bei dem Ehepaar weder Koi noch Goldfische zu essen
aber die Ideen mit Schwimminseln,und anderen wasserreinigenden Instalationen sind einfach imposant.
Hab mir am WE mal wieder einen Blick in die Becken mit Koi,Stör und co gegönnt.
unter den Tomaten wachsen ein paar Albino Sterlets.
hab mal nach einem Bild gesucht,als ich noch dort gearbeitet hab.
Leider wurde dieses Gewerbegrundstück 2008 eigeebnet


----------



## Bene Benassi (18. Juni 2014)

So jetzt mal wieder zu meinem kleinen Teisch!

Habe den Teisch durch die lange Trockenperiode mit Regenwasser befüllt, die Trübung ist leicht zurückgegegangen.

Einer hatte ein Luftheber angesprochen mittels HT Rohren und Bögen kann mir einer da mehr zu sagen ???

Hier mal die neusten und aktuellsten Bilder von meinem Teisch.


----------



## Bene Benassi (18. Juni 2014)

Achso noch etwas!

Mein Nachbar hatte vor 4 Wochen einen Teisch mit 2,5m³ angelegt. Er füllte Ihn mit Leitungswasser und setzte minimal Pflanzen ein.

Ich gab ihm noch 5 Goldi´s. Was ich nicht verstehe er arbeitet ohne Technik und das Wasser ist einfach kristall klar ?!

Warum muss ich so kämpfen ? Wie oft müssen die Filter ausgespült werden ?


----------



## ina1912 (18. Juni 2014)

Da musst Du absolut nicht nach dem Nachbarteich schielen, wenn der erst vier Wochen alt ist! Sobald die 5 Goldies genug Abfall für die 2,5 Kubikmeter produziert haben und er immer noch keine Technik und so wenig Pflanzen drin hat, kommt da die Trübung von ganz allein!
Wenn Du die Ratschläge befolgt hast, die hier gegeben wurden, und vor allem viel Geduld aufbringst, hast Du in einigen Wochen  den klareren Teich von beiden!
Lg ina


----------



## pema (18. Juni 2014)

Sieh es mal positiv Bene:
du bist 5 Fische los.
Und wenn du noch den Rest der Goldfischbande los wirst und dir stattdessen 6 Goldelritzen kaufst (zum Gucken), noch mal ein Packet Unterwasserpflanzen versenkst und dich entspannt zurück lehnst, kannst du sicherlich im nächsten Jahr hier die Fotos von deinem 'kristallklaren' Teich posten.
petra


----------



## Bene Benassi (21. Juni 2014)

So Freunde,

ich habe positives zu berichten. Da ich ein Mensch ohne Geduld bin habe ich meinen Teichfilter kurzer Hand am Freitag sauber gemacht. Es waren undefinierbare Krabbeltierschen sowie Schlamm und Schlamm und viiiiel Schlam drin. 

Die Filtermatten lies ich unberührt um die Bakterien zu schützen. Daraufhin startete ich den Filter wieder und lies Ihn weiter arbeiten.

Heute Mittag um 12 fiel ich fast aus allen Wolken wie auf einmal das Wasser kristall klar wurde und ich jeden Krümel am Teichboden sehen konnte. Ich habe es geschafft und sehe meine Fische.

Ich glaube der Filter war einfach schon zu, ich werde Ihn nun alle 2 Monate säubern!

Leider immer noch zuviel, aber jetzt sehe ich Sie ja mal wieder und werde Sie dann nach und nach fangen und zum Nachbar bringen.

Habe mal ein paar Bilder angehängt. Bin echt happy !!!

Grüße
Bene


----------

